# Arbeitsspeicher; Notebook



## ParadiseCity (28. April 2004)

tach!

ich hab nen Gericom Blockbuster P4M 2,0Ghz 256DDR-RAM usw.. WXP

und möchte mir einen neuen ram-baustein zulegen. mein problem:
ich hab mich bei mehreren händlern über die preise informiert, und die haben mir gesagt, dass der neue-ram-baustein vom selben hersteller wie der schon vorhandene sein soll, da es ansonsten zu problem kommen könnte. kann mir aber das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, denn wenn ich einen riegel vom hersteller ABC habe und einen vom hersteller XYZ mit den selben daten, warum sollte dann da irgend ein unterschied sein?

:-( help
thx

[EDIT] aja, nochwas.....gibt es beim einbau (nicht das oben genannte nb, sondern ein etwas älterer pc  ) einer neuen festplatte bis auf ein BIOS-update irgendetwas zu beachten? also kann man theoretisch eine 160GB platte in einen uraltrechner einbauen... [/EDIT]


----------



## ParadiseCity (11. Mai 2004)

weiß da keiner bescheid


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> weiß da keiner bescheid


ich versuchs mal.  


> dass der neue-ram-baustein vom selben hersteller wie der schon vorhandene sein soll, da es ansonsten zu problem kommen könnte. kann mir aber das irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


Es kann, muß nicht, tatsächlich zu Fehlern und Instabilität führen.
Warum ? ..................!?


> aja, nochwas.....gibt es beim einbau (nicht das oben genannte nb, sondern ein etwas älterer pc ) einer neuen festplatte bis auf ein BIOS-update irgendetwas zu beachten? also kann man theoretisch eine 160GB platte in einen uraltrechner einbauen.


Wenn du für den uralt Rechner noch ein passendes Biosupdate bekommst
müßte es gehen !?
Und evtl. die Daten der HDD eintragen, nicht mit AUTO Einstellung


----------



## ParadiseCity (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *ich versuchs mal.
> 
> Es kann, muß nicht, tatsächlich zu Fehlern und Instabilität führen.
> ...



tja, das hab ich mich auch gefragt.....


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Mai 2004)

moin


Die Probleme die enstehen können können auch bei "normalen" PCs entstehen.
Allerdings kenne ich niemanden der deshalb Probleme hatte.
Deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Versand nehmen bei dem du den RAM wieder zurüvk geben kannst und dann probier es einfach.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## ParadiseCity (12. Mai 2004)

ok, 

@ umbrasaxum 
an das hab ich auch schon gedacht, dass ich mir die RAM-Teile wo besorge wo ich sie wieder zurückgeben kann......

aber genaueres kann keiner erzählen? (ist das zB schon mal jem. passiert)

jedenfalls danke....


----------



## max (17. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab bei mir im Laptop auch 2 Verschiedene RAM und die Funktionieren ohne Probleme. 

Ich kenn aber 2 die haben Probleme bekommen nachdem sie einen anderen RAM eingebaut haben.

Beim einen hat sich das problem einfach durch das ausbauen des RAMs gelöst aber beim anderen geht gar nichts mehr (muss aber nicht unbedingt am RAM liegen) seit er den RAM eingebaut hatte.


----------

